# La Spaziale - stopping short - help



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm almost certain it's user error... but here goes...

I've just upgraded from Sage BE to La Spaziale Vivaldi II Mini and it's doing things I can't explain.

I know a little bit about a lot of things with coffee and machines, so not a complete novice, but I don't know what is happening here. Essentially, the issues I can't work out are the shot stopping at random times, the needle quivering, difficulty getting to 9bar pressure. As an experiment I set the volumetric dose to a whole cup, so it's not stopping short because of what I've set it to (by the way, is there a way to reset the dose to default?). Please see attached video to see what is happening. It's like an automatic safety valve is stopping the pour, or it's just giving up knowing the shot will be crap. I don't know.

I am awaiting my grinder to arrive so I can't change the grind and so I've so far tried:

Beans I ground with my BE before selling it (only a few days ago)

Espresso grind Union beans from the shop

Rave Coffee ground beans that arrived today (will have be ground a day or two ago)

Tried various dose levels from 16g to 20g, all similar results. Worth noting with the blanking disc it goes to 9bar and holds, so not a mechanical issue I don't think.

Can someone explain what they think is going on.

Thanks

Mark

/monthly_2020_06/VID-20200605-WA0003.mp4.c8b624909ef64a915650400cd865795c.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID-20200605-WA0003.mp4


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is it new?


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep, brand new from authorized UK dealer


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wait till you grinder arrives, if you can't get it right then get advice from the retailer.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks, you're probably right.

What is the auto shut off doing? Is there a safety valve that is doing it, and if so, what sets it off?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok, been reading all about 3-way valves (expansion valves), I'm up to speed now.

Could there be an issue with mine? Set too low maybe? I believe it should be set to activate around 12.5 bar, it seems to be activated throughout my whole pour as you can hear hissing during the pull. See this video for example...

/monthly_2020_06/VID-20200605-WA0007.mp4.1a79034d168b0e17b6ab546d009a54a5.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID-20200605-WA0007.mp4


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wait for your grinder


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Wait for your grinder


 Tweaked grind or not, what it's doing doesn't seem correct does it? Why is the expansion valve hissing and letting water out before the pressure is hitting 9bar?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MarkM said:


> Tweaked grind or not, what it's doing doesn't seem correct does it? Why is the expansion valve hissing and letting water out before the pressure is hitting 9bar?


 How do you know it's coming out before 9 bar??


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Head to https://s1cafe.com/

Definitely download the latest manual pdf there to see if this is a know issue, and also dig around to see if anyone else is having a similar problem.

In the first instance though I'd contact your retailer. If there's an issue with the machine it's their responsibility to sort it.

Just a heads up on the gauge. I also have recently setup my mini Vivaldi and it looks like the gauge just waves a lot. Not ideal but not an issue. Wouldn't take it as an indicator of any other issues.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

On the advice of someone I've upped the pressure a fraction and it's much better now, the needle still flutters but it's mostly hitting 9bar regularly now.

Although still not worked out why when pulling a shot the needle flutters madly whilst building, then will do one of three things...

1 - Needle flutters a lot, builds throughout until reaching about 9bar, still fluttering a lot but shot pulls to duration set (by volumetric dose setting) and all seems ok.

2 - Needle builds as above, still fluttering a lot, but reaches 9bar then after a few seconds the noise it's making changes (could be just the sound of the needle) and needle doesn't flutter as much, kind of settling at 9bar, seems solid, shot ends at duration set.

3 - Occasionally, needle builds as above, gets to around 9bar (no more) but sometimes not even this high, valve opens and pour ends way early before reaching the set dose amount.

So two questions really...

In scenario 1 & 2, what is making the needle settle from it not settling?

In scenario 3, what is happening mechanically to make the pour end earlier than what I have set the volumetric dose to and why?


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Again if you suspect a mechanical fault I'd suggest talking to the retailer asap. You're within your rights to return it within 14 days of receipt so I'd insist on a working unit or at least a repair.

I have found with my machine that the volumetrics are sensitive to back pressure. Changes in grind size or dry dose weight will change the beverage mass for a fixed "volumetric" setting. If the flow rate is slower, the shot is shorter.

I will always pull shots manually (put the machine in volumetric set up mode and start/stop by pressing the button when I reach the recipe beverage mass) while i am dialling in, and only use the volumetrics if I have not changed the recipe or even the settings on the grinder. When this is the case, shots have been very consistent using the volumetrics.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

hhgclark said:


> Head to https://s1cafe.com/
> 
> Definitely download the latest manual pdf there to see if this is a know issue, and also dig around to see if anyone else is having a similar problem.
> 
> ...


 Mine also waved a lot several videos i found show the same thing


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

hhgclark said:


> > Again if you suspect a mechanical fault I'd suggest talking to the retailer asap. You're within your rights to return it within 14 days of receipt so I'd insist on a working unit or at least a repair.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm trying to find out, if it sounds like a mechanical fault, or if it's normal for this kind of machine, if there is a standard system in play here that most machines like this would have.


----------



## hhgclark (Oct 2, 2016)

Give em a call. If it's not a mechanical fault then they should be able to explain the system behaviour.


----------



## MarkM (Jun 5, 2020)

I bought it through Coffee Omega, they have ignored my email to them (despite being very very quick to reply before they had my cash).


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The needle flutter is normal with the vibe pump on these machines. Mine did the same.
As DaveC suggested though, don't rush to any judgement until you get a decent grinder.


----------

